# Daño en el adaptador de uan impresora lexmark x1270



## Centronix (Abr 9, 2010)

Cordia saludo, tengo una impresora Lexmark x1270, y no enciende, se que el daño esta en su adaptador (o tranformador de AC a DC) ya que no entrega voltaje, pero no vo por donde destaparlo para revizar su circuito, y aquí donde Yo vivo no hay tiendas que vendan este tipo de adaptadores. Agradezco de ante mano el que pueda colaborarme.


----------



## ernestogn (Abr 9, 2010)

tendra una "placa" con las tensiones y corrientes de salida....


----------



## josb86 (Abr 19, 2010)

esas impresoras lexmark son malisimas a la mía también se le daño el adaptador (a todos se les daña eso) y se daño justo 12 días después que se venciera la garantía, este fin de semana voy a tratar de abrir a ver que es.


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Abr 19, 2010)

bueno la ultima opcion es que el adaptador venga pegado, dos tapas plasticas unidas, deberías intentar abrirlo con un cuchillo, sin filo preferiblemente, 
pero con cuidado de no dañarlo mas al abrirlo, y revisar que tiene, *o tal vez revisa el cable tambien puede ser el culpable, revisa el cable* al viejo estilo de la aguja, 
busca algo con que probar corriente, un bombillo del mismo voltaje o un voltimetro, puedes claver un par de agujas una en cada polo al inicio del cable y medir el voltaje, esto se hace sin tener que cortar el cable para medir, solo hacerle una pequeña insercion


----------



## ernestogn (Abr 19, 2010)

mandale cuchillo!!
yo le fabrique a un par de Hp  4280 y F380 unos adaptadores nuevos con transformadores linieales y 2 lm317  para los 32 y 16v respectivamente bastante a lo bruto el diseño pero funciona , me resulto mas sencillo que hacer una SMPS para estas ,a pesar de que en el foro hay muy buenos diseños , la de juan romero https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-conmutada-switching-8558/ esta especial!


----------



## Centronix (Abr 23, 2010)

Mucha gracias por sus aportes....


----------

